# Where are YOU NOW!!! Before and After pic :)



## oooop2 (May 30, 2008)

I thought that this would be a fun what to see where people are in their hair journey. I know that we often post pics of our hair, but this way, we can post where we started at and where we are now. So I'll start 

Nov 2005:






This is how I wore my hair for 8yrs. Nov 05 was my last haircut.

May 2008:





Excuse my DHs finger. He's still learning


----------



## curleeq (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like fun 

BC June 2005






Flat ironed out 5/2008


----------



## curleeq (May 30, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I thought that this would be a fun what to see where people are in their hair journey. I know that we often post pics of our hair, but this way, we can post where we started at and where we are now. So I'll start
> 
> Nov 2005:
> 
> ...


 

Awesome progress. Your hair looks great.


----------



## oooop2 (May 30, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> BC June 2005
> 
> ...


 
OMG..Look at all that great.  Awesome progress.  What's your goal length?  And do you ever miss your BC.  I love your texture


----------



## RegaLady (May 30, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I thought that this would be a fun what to see where people are in their hair journey. I know that we often post pics of our hair, but this way, we can post where we started at and where we are now. So I'll start
> 
> Nov 2005:
> 
> ...


 He's excused!  It looks like something my DH would do! 
Your hair has really grown!  What an inspiration!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (May 30, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> BC June 2005
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!! Great progress pics. You also are an inspiration to me!
More photos please!!


----------



## anon123 (May 31, 2008)

okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing!  good job! 

let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?

Sept 06:
http://public.fotki.com/mwedzi/pre-2007/secondcutcornrowpuff.html

May 08:
http://public.fotki.com/mwedzi/how-tos-routine-len/length-checks/0521length.html


----------



## JustKiya (May 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing!  good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MWEDZI!!!!!! *

And wow - you've grown SO MUCH!


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing! good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...


 
Okay..Let me start by saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY :birthday2.  30 is an AWESOME age!!

And if I've never told you this before (I think I have), I absolutely LOVE your hair


----------



## RosesBlack (May 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing!  good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...



Happy birthday!!

And you ladies are KILLING me with these pictures.


----------



## curleeq (May 31, 2008)

Happy Bday mwedzi  Your hair looks fantastic.


I don't have a goal per say. I am just letting it do its thing. I figured I would settle on a certain length when it becomes too much for me to handle.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 31, 2008)

March 2007






April 2008






October 2008


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing! good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...


 
Happy 30th Birthday Mwedzi! 

Yay, 4 type hair can grow and retain length in a reasonably short length of time...you give me hope .
Love ur hurr!


----------



## ladylibra (May 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing!  good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...


:birthday2 that's what i'm talking about, celebrate the right way chickie! *grabs a bottle and joins in, even though it's 6 in the morning* :alcoholic

progress pics in my siggy


----------



## Extremus (May 31, 2008)

I love threads like these!

9 months of progress! 
I don't have any "hair porn" pics or decent "before" pics, sorry. I did my best 

caught off guard here










sides were fcuked up 




Now- (taken sometime last month)











 

I don't know if this is a good pic of my sides growing longer, but I was never able to wear my hair with the ponytail in the middle b/c my sides were waayy too short (like the before pic) 
          me in the white (don't mind the guy and my tipsy friend on the side )




and then my fav pic of all time


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 31, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


>


 
Absolutely excellent progress E_WIlliams20 !  Thats a whole lot of growth and improvement in health and thickness .


----------



## Extremus (May 31, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Absolutely excellent progress E_WIlliams20 !  Thats a whole lot of growth and improvement in health and thickness .



Thank you!


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> I love threads like these!
> 
> 9 months of progress!
> I don't have any "hair porn" pics or decent "before" pics, sorry. I did my best
> ...


 
Awesome progress!!!


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> March 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love the thickness you've achieved in such a short time...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 31, 2008)

STARTING PIC Sept 06






Dry, Damaged, Thin, Terrible breakage on one side...

Maybe Jan 07??






January '08 (one year 4 months from starting pic)






May '08 (one year 8 months from starting pic...wish I woulda combed out hair better so it wasnt to separated at the bottom grrrr lol, ah well)


----------



## cmesweet (May 31, 2008)

2004  Right after I chopped, still had a few straight hairs to chop off.
http://public.fotki.com/jonesrey/my_hair_journeythe/bicchoped3.html 


Winter of 2007

http://public.fotki.com/jonesrey/3-years-and-still-t/froed2.html


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 31, 2008)

Oh nice!


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 31, 2008)

Here is July 2005 (BC):






Siggie is Feb. 2008


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> 2004 Right after I chopped, still had a few straight hairs to chop off.
> http://public.fotki.com/jonesrey/my_hair_journeythe/bicchoped3.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
You go girl!!!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 31, 2008)

i'm loving it. Nice progress ladies


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

miss Congeniality said:


> Here is July 2005 (BC):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice progress


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> :birthday2 that's what i'm talking about, celebrate the right way chickie! *grabs a bottle and joins in, even though it's 6 in the morning* :alcoholic
> 
> progress pics in my siggy


 
Love your hair.  BTW, what flatiron do you use in there youtube videos???


----------



## scarcity21 (May 31, 2008)

AMAZING PROGRESS LADIES!!! I Wanna play too! here are links to my pics....

BC 03/2005 pw: ann
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21/twa_bc_wed_o31605/twa7.html

04/2006

http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21/comparison_pics/april24_2006_pic_3.html

04/2007
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/2nd-year-natural/1st-quarter-2007-ja/1010053.html

12/2007
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/2nd-year-natural/3rd-quarter-2007-se/1000416.html

03/2008
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/1st-quarter-2008-ja/jan--april-2008/1000778.html




and happy belated Mwedzi!!!


----------



## discodumpling (May 31, 2008)

April 2007  through January 2008 loose and puffed.


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 31, 2008)

The progress everyone has made not only in growth but in health of their hair is inspiring!  I am so glad that I found this site!  Thank you!

*December 2007*











*April/May 2008*


----------



## Pink_diamond (May 31, 2008)

Great thread Oooop2! Everyone's progress is wonderful!


----------



## mytia (May 31, 2008)

I haven't taken any pics for 2008 (will take them at the end of summer) but this is my before and after from 2005-2007.

2005 fuzzy phone cam pic (after a big trim to start fresh)






2006





Early 2007





The end of 2007


----------



## wonderstar (May 31, 2008)

Here's mine. 





Fresh off the press. 2008 shot was taken minutes ago.


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2008)

Everyone has made such wonderful progress. Some of my older pictures are bad quality because they're stuck on my old cellphone. I had to take a picture of them with my new phone. So, please pardon the bad quality. You can still get the gist of my progress.







(yes I know I need to trim my ends)


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 31, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Sept 06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I have been watching your progress. Absolutely amazing progress. All of you ladies have amazing progress. ^5 to everyone!!! Happy Hair Growing!!!! I haven't updated since last August. I have to get on it. LOL...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 31, 2008)

WOW, this is a great thread! I love all the pictures. Gives me hope for where I could be in 3 years.  Great job, guys!


----------



## Champagne (May 31, 2008)

Wow, I am jealous of you all!!!

See my pics below in my siggy.


----------



## Tayw29 (May 31, 2008)

I guess this is as good a time as any to report my progress.  I just relaxed earlier this month after a 7 month stretch, was trying to go natural but that didn’t go to well .  I haven't posted the pics because I have been lazy and also the pics I took are not very clear, trying to take my own pics is hard work but I will get the hang of it eventually.

This is where I started in the Summer 06'






This is where I am now May 08


----------



## BrockStar (May 31, 2008)

May 2007





And these days...(April/May) (sorry for the big pic )


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 31, 2008)

OWWEEEEE!! I love ur hair! so pretty!!! 



BrockStar said:


> May 2007
> 
> 
> And these days...(April/May) (sorry for the big pic )


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 31, 2008)

your hair looks so healthy now! just beautiful 



Tayw29 said:


> This is where I started in the Summer 06'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateKindOfCool (May 31, 2008)

mine is in my siggy


----------



## thebraudgroup (May 31, 2008)

I wore my hair in a fade for about two years.  I just started growing it back out in August.  Here are my pics:




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 31, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> March 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!  What a difference you have made.  Your hair looks so thick and healthy.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 31, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Absolutely excellent progress E_WIlliams20 !  Thats a whole lot of growth and improvement in health and thickness .



I second that!  AWESOME Progress!


----------



## MissMusic (May 31, 2008)

Before, When I payed my money, lol. 04/2007:





After 05/2008:


----------



## anon123 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone!  Now LL, I'm not trying to turn anybody into an alcoholic, starting drinking at 6 in the morning!  

Amazing progress everyone.  chocolate, wow!


----------



## BrockStar (May 31, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> OWWEEEEE!! I love ur hair! so pretty!!!



Thank You!!


----------



## monie20032007 (May 31, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> 2004  Right after I chopped, still had a few straight hairs to chop off.
> http://public.fotki.com/jonesrey/my_hair_journeythe/bicchoped3.html
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! your hair really grew!


----------



## chinadoll (May 31, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> Before, When I payed my money, lol. 04/2007:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Regimen please? I love ur hair.....


----------



## glam- (May 31, 2008)

Wow, these are all great comparison photos.


----------



## apemay1969 (May 31, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> March 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow!! OMG!!  I really needed to see that.  I was getting discouraged.  Thanx to all of you.


----------



## purity28 (May 31, 2008)

These photos are great!!! I can't wait until I have something to show...very inspirational ladies.


----------



## ladylibra (May 31, 2008)

y'all have some AWESOME progress pics!  just awesome! 



oooop2 said:


> Love your hair.  BTW, what flatiron do you use in there youtube videos???



it's called an Amika.  i bought it from one of those kiosks in the mall, LOL.  it's pretty good, i also liked the generic CHI from Sally's though.  works equally well IMO.


----------



## morehairplease (May 31, 2008)

Wow, just WOW...you ladies are AWESOME! Congrats on the growth....is BEAUTIFUL ladies!


----------



## Faith (May 31, 2008)

Sorry Wrong thread


----------



## zzirvingj (May 31, 2008)

My before/now pics are in my siggy  

|
|
|
V


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 31, 2008)

Wow, my neck hurts from all the double takes on your photos.
Great job!!!   Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## RegaLady (May 31, 2008)

productjunkie814 said:


> The progress everyone has made not only in growth but in health of their hair is inspiring!  I am so glad that I found this site!  Thank you!
> 
> *December 2007*
> 
> ...


 I have you say short hair looks stunning on you!  It really becomes you!  Long hair also looks good!  But, it takes a pretty face to pull this off!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (May 31, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> Before, When I payed my money, lol. 04/2007:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, WHOOOOOOOOAAAAA, chick that is some AMAZING progress in a year!!  Hand over that regimen... lol

Awesome job ladies ALL OF YOU!     I'm not worthy of comparison shots just yet, but wait til my 1 year mark, lol.  It's on!


----------



## RegaLady (May 31, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> My before/now pics are in my siggy
> 
> |
> |
> ...


WOW!  What a difference!  That  is inspiration!


----------



## RegaLady (May 31, 2008)

thebraudgroup said:


> I wore my hair in a fade for about two years.  I just started growing it back out in August.  Here are my pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!


----------



## oooop2 (May 31, 2008)

Awesome progress ladies.. Such an inspiration


----------



## so1913 (May 31, 2008)

November 2004







January 2008


----------



## ladylibra (May 31, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> I'm not worthy of comparison shots just yet, but wait til my 1 year mark, lol.  It's on!



girl please, i see those photos in your siggy!  you've already made great progress.  i can't wait to see you at the 1-year mark, you'll blow us away


----------



## thebraudgroup (May 31, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> My before/now pics are in my siggy
> 
> |
> |
> ...



I just love your hair!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (May 31, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> girl please, i see those photos in your siggy!  you've already made great progress.  i can't wait to see you at the 1-year mark, you'll blow us away



LOL, thanks soooo much LadyLibra.


----------



## thebraudgroup (May 31, 2008)

so1913 said:


> November 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!  You and your hair are gorgeous!  Very healthy!


----------



## Chicoro (May 31, 2008)

This is one of my favorite kinds of threads, seeing everyone's success and progress. Wonderful work, ladies. I hope some other ladies post, too. Very very nice to see. Great progress and before and after shots never get old.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 31, 2008)

BEFORE JULY 2006








AFTER APRIL 2008


----------



## thebraudgroup (May 31, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> This is one of my favorite kinds of threads, seeing everyone's success and progress. Wonderful work, ladies. I hope some other ladies post, too. Very very nice to see. Great progress and before and after shots never get old.




But you know your hair is THE best!!! I love your hair!!
Kim


----------



## cmesweet (Jun 1, 2008)

Bumping to see more pictures.

Also, thanks for the compliments. Everyone has done such great work on their hair. Hard work is paying off!


----------



## Angkin73 (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine is in my siggy. I have bee on the MN challenge and  have gotten some more growth since the start of May. (Siggy pic is begining of May). I haven't taken a pic of new growth yet.


----------



## jemscizir (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for this thread.  Im so inspired. Ive been toying with the idea of relaxing again, but not after this. Im gonna make it through this time

And one of these days, Ill learn how to upload some pics,too....PROMISE


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 1, 2008)

Before, sorry this is all I have. This is my license renewed in October 2005. I had my BC on 10/01/2005. 




Here is a pic taken in October of 2007. Q


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Welll i just took some pics tonight...

I wanna say i went from NL to APL since i have been here....

Dec 2006







Tonight.. I just did these


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 1, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> Welll i just took some pics tonight...
> 
> I wanna say i went from NL to APL since i have been here....
> 
> ...



Get it girl!!! Q


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Get it girl!!! Q


 

 So i guess that is a no to the lace wigb lol....

After i finished doing my hair i decided that i really didnt need the lace wig that badly.....

  i am consistent with my hair it looks good. It is only when i do mean things to it like let it matt up then it gets angry...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 1, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> So i guess that is a no to the lace wigb lol....
> 
> After i finished doing my hair i decided that i really didnt need the lace wig that badly.....
> 
> *i am consistent with my hair it looks good. It is only when i do mean things to it like let it matt up then it gets angry...*



Exactly.  Treat your hair right and it will be good to you.  You def don't need the wig. Q


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 1, 2008)

productjunkie814 said:


> The progress everyone has made not only in growth but in health of their hair is inspiring!  I am so glad that I found this site!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> *April/May 2008*



Beautiful twisties.  Do you use any product to make them stay twisties and not frizzies?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 1, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I have you say short hair looks stunning on you! It really becomes you! Long hair also looks good! But, it takes a pretty face to pull this off!


 
Thanks!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 1, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Beautiful twisties. Do you use any product to make them stay twisties and not frizzies?


 
This go-around I made sure that each section I worked on was wet and I coiled with IC Fantasia Gel.  Kept the frizzies away


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow ladies, you are doing an AWESOME job of growing your hair and improving the overall health of your hair!!

*5 STARS :Flahsssss*​


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm really proud of all of you 


HHG


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 1, 2008)

Great job ladies.


----------



## SEXYMEEKA7902 (Jun 1, 2008)

All of you ladies have great pics. Mine are in my siggy


----------



## Tylove101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Get it girl! You have come a long way... Thanks for hooking me up with this site...





mrsjohnson75 said:


> BEFORE JULY 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigghair (Jun 1, 2008)

This thread is very inspiring!  Keep it up ladies.
Here is my hair in April 2008 and April 2006.


----------



## KAT25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great growth ladies, everyone hairs looks great and healthy and long and strong!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 1, 2008)

chinadoll said:


> Regimen please? I love ur hair.....


 


> Wait a minute, WHOOOOOOOOAAAAA, chick that is some AMAZING progress in a year!! Hand over that regimen... lol
> 
> Awesome job ladies ALL OF YOU!  I'm not worthy of comparison shots just yet, but wait til my 1 year mark, lol. It's on


 
Thanks so much ladies! 

Right now I co-wash every other day.  I've pretty much just stayed with low manipulation this whole year, protective styling (my hair has rarely seen daylight, lol).  Having the right products for my hair has definitely helped, a hair vitamin, and exercise.  I'm definitely a KISS girl.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 1, 2008)

excellent thread! congrats ladies on all your awesome progress!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 3, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Before, sorry this is all I have. This is my license renewed in October 2005. I had my BC on 10/01/2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Say what?!   This is some serious hair growth


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jun 3, 2008)

*I want to play! :creatures

Let's see....here I am July 11, 2004 after I went to the shop and got my hair pressed. This was my starting point after wearing braids RELIGIOUSLY for 4 years and never taking care of my hair, relaxing it immediately after coming out of braids...you know...the usual bad haircare.








Here I am today (June 2, 2008)... 3 years and 11 months later...






I've been taking steps backwards and forwards since I've been on this journey...so..umm... why am I still a member on *LONG* hair care forum when I keep going through cuts and what not?!?  ...oh I remember, because my hair is the healthiest it's ever been since I started taking care of it!!! 
*


----------



## QT (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't wait to join the club...... This has given me inspiration.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Jun 3, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> March 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that is great progress!


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 3, 2008)

Pre LHCF in 04 after a BC, loads of hair drama and tears.






April 07







And this one was taken a few weeks ago after I took down my bun so I could do some scritching.







I am so happy with my progress.  I'm going to texlax in a couple of weeks (WOOOT last leg of my stretch) and I cannot wait for once.

More pictures ladies please I love them


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

ok - I will bite 
Nov 2006
[img=http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/4/6/3/f_hairlengthim_a1e66b5.jpg]

May 2008 http://public.fotki.com/samanthajon...08/twists-and-heat-pro/picsformay2008080.html


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 3, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Say what?!   This is some serious hair growth



I am shocked too when I think about. But 2 years was all it took!!! Q


----------



## Guapa1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, everyone here has beautiful progress!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 3, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> BC June 2005
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 3, 2008)

Your hair makes me wanna be natural. You and your makeup is pretty too. 



so1913 said:


> November 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 3, 2008)

*I wanna play too...*
*My Hair 2004* 





*My Hair 2007*


----------



## zzirvingj (Jun 3, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> BC June 2005
> 
> ...


 
*Awesome progress!  You and your hair are beautiful*


----------



## ksk_xs (Jun 3, 2008)

This thread is the reason I'm not ashamed to stalk fotkis. I can't wait to be at most of ya'lls starting length pics.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 4, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Before, sorry this is all I have. This is my license renewed in October 2005. I had my BC on 10/01/2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG, your hair grew fast!!  and it's beautiful


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Jun 4, 2008)

great progress


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 4, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/Closer1/relaxed-hair/captured20063700005.html

Early 2007 


http://public.fotki.com/Closer1/relaxed-hair/sweaty.html

http://public.fotki.com/Closer1/relaxed-hair/shine.html

June 2008

As you can see in 2007 the whole thing was colored now the color is towards the ends. I cannot wait for it to all go away so tempted to chop the colored over processed ends off.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so glad I came into this thread. 

The BC pics to now are so inspiring to someone like me who is fighting myself to stay natural because I get so frustrated sometimes. 

I will post mine next time I wash my hair.


----------



## nicki6 (Jun 4, 2008)

I  threads like this! I've been here for 4 years with varying degrees of success. I didnt really dig in and apply myself til 2006


----------



## SUZIEq (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh!  I love your hair - it's so beautiful!!  I've admired your hair from a far for a while.



Bigghair said:


> This thread is very inspiring! Keep it up ladies.
> Here is my hair in April 2008 and April 2006.


----------



## SUZIEq (Jun 4, 2008)

Fabulous ponytail



nicki6 said:


> I  threads like this! I've been here for 4 years with varying degrees of success. I didnt really dig in and apply myself til 2006


----------



## SoOoNY (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, I feel so useless erplexed.... i am about to have a serious talk with my hair... I dont think its living up to its potential.  My progress is in my siggy but its NOTHIN compared to every1's.... Give me til Oct.... after a yr of progress... ill have something to wow about!


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 4, 2008)

I haven't updated in a loooong time. But here are some pics from my twa in 2004 and the other pic is from Feb 2007. I have been in braids most of the pregnancy with my son and all of this year. I will take them out soon to update my fotki. I want to know where I am at. I'm trying to reach MBL or a little bit past by the end of this year.


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 5, 2008)

bump..... wanna keep this going. There are lots of beautiful heads of hair in here to miss this.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jun 5, 2008)

*Fall 2004*






*May, 2008*


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 5, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Love the thickness you've achieved in such a short time...






Rapunzel2B said:


> WOW! What a difference you have made. Your hair looks so thick and healthy.






apemay1969 said:


> wow!! OMG!! I really needed to see that. I was getting discouraged. Thanx to all of you.







NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Wow that is great progress!




Thanks to all of you! You all make me feel really good about my progress!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 5, 2008)

These pictures are really inspirational and i just want to shed a tear for all the hard work you ladies have gone throght to obtain such gorgeous hair I am so ready to be adopted if anyone will have me because my hair is still on the slow slow train. I will post my pictures tomorrow after I take an updated picture.  After two years and three trims I got only 6 inches.  WAY TO GO LADIES LOVE YOUR PICTURES AND YOUR GREAT PROGRESS.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 5, 2008)

so1913 said:


> November 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_This friggin tempts me to go natural!!!!!! Beautiful hair and makeup!_


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 5, 2008)

SoOoNY said:


> Wow, I feel so useless erplexed.... i am about to have a serious talk with my hair... I dont think its living up to its potential. *My progress is in my siggy but its NOTHIN compared to every1's*.... Give me til Oct.... after a yr of progress... ill have something to wow about!


 
Girl, are you serious erplexed ?
You have some great progress in those pictures!
Keep it up!


----------



## Hair Iam (Jun 5, 2008)

great job all


----------



## SoOoNY (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks girl... I dont see it yet...but if you see it... maybe it is there...


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 6, 2008)

excellent progress











[/quote]


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 6, 2008)

Nov '07 - June 6, 2008 I couldn't see progress until I found the first comparison shots.


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 6, 2008)

Mrs. Verde said:


> excellent progress


[/QUOTE]


Thank you very much!


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 6, 2008)

chinadoll said:


> Regimen please? I love ur hair.....



Co-sign. You all have amazing progress.


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear comparison shots Nov 07 - June 08


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are my before and after pics. The 1st pic was Oct. 06 and the 2nd is May 08.

There is a progression slideshow in my siggy...I couldn't figure out how to add the latest pic (green shirt) to the slideshow!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 6, 2008)

The Banana Clip Comparison​
December 2005









June 2008









The Back

Aug 2006  (this was lightly flatironed...)









Oil rinse/ con wash and go.. hair is slight damp





​


----------



## remnant (Jun 6, 2008)

DSylla said:


> The Banana Clip Comparison​
> 
> 
> December 2005
> ...


 


*Waaoooow gorgeous!!!!!!!!as always  *


----------



## moni_kerr (Jun 6, 2008)

Before (July 06)





After(5/08)


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 6, 2008)

moni_kerr said:


> Before (July 06)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang!!! Your hair is just beautiful!!!!  Q


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 6, 2008)

DSylla said:


> The Banana Clip Comparison​
> 
> 
> December 2005
> ...


 
I'm so in love with your hair!!!  I love the thickness.


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 6, 2008)

moni_kerr said:


> Before (July 06)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love it!!!! Beautiful curls girlie!!


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 6, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Dang!!! Your hair is just beautiful!!!!  Q


 
Have you looked in the mirror?  YOURS is too !!!


----------



## SoOoNY (Jun 7, 2008)

moni_kerr said:


> Before (July 06)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is amazing... it got me slowing putting the relaxer down... I love it... Hope i get to that some day


----------



## MissJ (Jun 7, 2008)

lovelymissyoli said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  the new cut!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 7, 2008)

trini_rican said:


> Have you looked in the mirror?  YOURS is too !!!



Aw thank you girlie.  Q


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 7, 2008)

lovelymissyoli said:


> *I want to play! :creatures
> 
> Let's see....here I am July 11, 2004 after I went to the shop and got my hair pressed. This was my starting point after wearing braids RELIGIOUSLY for 4 years and never taking care of my hair, relaxing it immediately after coming out of braids...you know...the usual bad haircare.
> 
> ...




love the cut sweetie! I took a look in your fotki but did not see your texturizing how to. May I ask if you can share it with me again? I am wanting to texturize my hair this summer.

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## BlueEra (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine are ok...not as dramatic a difference as most, but my hair has come a long way from what it was when I first got here.

Sorry the picture is so big...I tried to resize it. 

This is One year progress from May 06 to May 07:






This is a photo taken yesterday:


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 7, 2008)

o0oShamo0o said:


> Mine are ok...not as dramatic a difference as most, but my hair has come a long way from what it was when I first got here.
> 
> Sorry the picture is so big...I tried to resize it.
> 
> ...




nice progess


----------



## moni_kerr (Jun 7, 2008)

thank you!! And yes putting the relaxer away was DEFINITELY 100% worth it !!!


----------



## Jada (Jun 7, 2008)

moni_kerr said:


> Before (July 06)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, great progress. I hope my hair grows up to look like that!


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 7, 2008)

BrockStar said:


> May 2007



my hair looks JUST like this now but more spikes at the top lol. How long did you transition before you BC?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 7, 2008)

I know my hair is growing but it is so so slow. My God it almost looks the same as it did a year ago when I was one year natural. I am two years already started into my third years and I am depressed about how slow my hair has grown. I am never given up but good grief. grow already


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 7, 2008)

Trudy said:


> I know my hair is growing but it is so so slow. My God it almost looks the same as it did a year ago when I was one year natural. I am two years already started into my third years and I am depressed about how slow my hair has grown. I am never given up but good grief. grow already



http://findyourbeauty.blogspot.com/2008/05/blood-circulation.html
hope that helps.


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow....there's some stunning progress up in hurr! Congrats ladies!

Here are my pics....



 (May 2005..my hair was actually worse than this when I started in January 2006)




June 2008


----------



## Golden (Jun 9, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Wow....there's some stunning progress up in hurr! Congrats ladies!
> 
> Here are my pics....
> 
> ...



This is absolutely amazing progress!


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 9, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Wow....there's some stunning progress up in hurr! Congrats ladies!
> 
> Here are my pics....
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xquizit01 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 4evaRays (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my before: June 07 when I first joined, and after: June 08


----------



## 4evaRays (Jun 13, 2008)

Would like to see more. So........BUMP!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Only a 2 1/2 month comparison to show, but it's somethin'.  I'll be straightening my hair next week so will give a proper update then!


----------



## socurlyqt (Jun 13, 2008)

Bumping!! great growth ladies!


----------



## delitefulmane (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW!! I love threads like this!! I am gonna update really soon!!!


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 13, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!


 


Golden said:


> This is absolutely amazing progress!


 
Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Extremus (Jun 14, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Only a 2 1/2 month comparison to show, but it's somethin'.  I'll be straightening my hair next week so will give a proper update then!



nice progress!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanx...
I really think its one of two things (or both) that has contributed to my growth retention and thickness:

- Ayurveda Regimen 
- Transitioning!


----------



## Bigghair (Jun 16, 2008)

Bumping for more!  Wonderful growth ladies!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Great thread!!  I'm getting a lot of inspiration from all of these beautiful heads of hair.  Here are mine again:*


*September 2007 (right after a major haircut)*






*May 2008*


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

see siggie below


----------



## Extremus (Jun 17, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> see siggie below



 That's a lot of progress in *2* months!!!

Wow! Please give up the goods?!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 17, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Only a 2 1/2 month comparison to show, but it's somethin'. I'll be straightening my hair next week so will give a proper update then!


 

great progress girlie.keep it up

HHG


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> great progress girlie.keep it up
> 
> HHG


 
Thanx Blaque!


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 17, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> see siggie below


 

Awesome progress.  Would love to also hear your regime


----------



## talata (Jun 17, 2008)

This right here is my hair by april 2009.

My before and after are in my Siggy. Next update - end of July after my 12 week stretch attempt.



ajoyfuljoy said:


> March 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden (Jun 17, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> see siggie below



Wow! 
please share your regimen!


----------



## caribgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

terrifnl said:


> This is my before: June 07 when I first joined, and after: June 08



Awesome progress, terrifnl!!!!

You ladies are growing some serious hair- CONGRATS to ALL!!!!


----------



## 4evaRays (Jun 17, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Awesome progress, terrifnl!!!!
> 
> You ladies are growing some serious hair- CONGRATS to ALL!!!!


 

Thanx!!!


----------



## xquizit01 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 4, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> That's a lot of progress in *2* months!!!
> 
> Wow! Please give up the goods?!


 


oooop2 said:


> Awesome progress. Would love to also hear your regime


 


Golden said:


> Wow!
> please share your regimen!


 
Sorry ladies, I just saw these posts. By now you have probably seen my regimen.

I really do not do much for my hair other than TLC and keeping my regimen as simple as I can.

My Regimen: (Inspired by Candy C, MedMunky, & ReddTweety).

Preshampoo Oil Treatment: amla & shikakai oil the night before wash day (sleep with hair in plastic shower cap)

Shampoo: Ayurvedic hair powders (amla 2 tsp, shikakai 1 tsp, brahmi 1 tsp) in 1 cup hot water, 1 cup cold water, 2x per week per Candy C's instructions 
Shikakai bar every 4 weeks and as needed

Cowash: 2x per week, w/Tresemme Pro-Vitamin B & Aloe, Vitamin E (do this after each powder wash)

Deep Condition: After every wash with Queen Helene Cholesterol + EVOO or Aussie 3 Minute Miracle (for 45 min under conditioning cap)

Daily Moisturize: Giovanni Direct Leave-In Moisturizer, Qhemet Biologics amla & olive heavy cream, Hair2Heaven Endall to seal

Nightly Scalp Massages: Gro-Aut oil and Mahabhringaraj oil 

Sleep with satin cap. The only time I use direct heat is when I flat iron my hair. I will not flat iron again until October for my birthday, then again in December. After that, I will only flat iron twice a year to check length and trim if needed.

That's about it, I forgot to add that I take a multi-vitamin (Wal-Mart Brand) daily.

I think the the growth spurt is from the warm humid weather here in the South. Also, my hair is moist all the time and I wear it up almost 99% of the time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HairBarbie (Jul 5, 2008)

This thread is very motivating. Great job ladies, you have beautiful hair.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Jul 5, 2008)

OOOOOOOOH I'm so late with this thread!!!!! I juyst lovvvve it! We all inspire one another which is great! I hate when people assume that black women can't grow their hair...these assumptions come from our own sistas too  Yes we can have beautiful hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## 200AndOne (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Noir (Nov 14, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Sorry ladies, I just saw these posts. By now you have probably seen my regimen.
> 
> I really do not do much for my hair other than TLC and keeping my regimen as simple as I can.
> 
> ...


craaazy! that is more or less identical to my regimen even down to the vitamins from walmart  i just use different conditioners and moisturizers.

oooh im so happy now because you have been my hair idol since i joined


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's my progress. I thought my hair would grow really slow because I can't use the stuff everyone else uses, but I feel I'm on point.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 14, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> BC June 2005
> 
> ...


 
Get outta here!  I don't believe it!  Your hair grew like crazy.
Congrats!!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 14, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing! good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...


 
Happy B-Day!  Beautiful Hair Girl!!


----------



## marla (Nov 14, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I have you say short hair looks stunning on you!  It really becomes you!  Long hair also looks good!  But, it takes a pretty face to pull this off!





I agree 110%! Just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## chestnutblonde (Nov 15, 2008)

*Aug 2007*







*Nov 2008*


----------



## flower (Nov 15, 2008)

so1913 said:


> November 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The difference from before and now, was it due to finding a good stylist or knowing your hair?


----------



## graceunderfire (Nov 15, 2008)

this first picture is where i initially started out (bald as I wanna be) circa early July


This picture is shortly after i found this forum
circa mid to late August


This was taken in late October.  My sides and front are taking their sweet time to come in but this at rate of growth is unprecedented for me.  I have lapsed on my routine during this campaign cycle but I am getting back on track.


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 15, 2008)

December 2006





October 2008


----------



## Missi (Nov 15, 2008)

Feb 07 / Sept 08


----------



## vlucious (Nov 15, 2008)

7 MONTHS PROGRESS

BC (APRIL)





NOV


----------



## Urban (Nov 15, 2008)

vlucious said:


> 7 MONTHS PROGRESS
> 
> BC
> 
> ...


 
7 months??? WOW!!!:notworthy


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 15, 2008)

What an inspirational thread!!! Loves it! 


I don't have pics though..............


----------



## vlucious (Nov 15, 2008)

Urban said:


> 7 months??? WOW!!!:notworthy



thanks! its been a long journey and im not done yet!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 15, 2008)

vlucious said:


> 7 MONTHS PROGRESS
> 
> BC (APRIL)
> 
> ...


i literally just looked at my computer and went "[email protected]!"


----------



## YUMMY28 (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! You all give me inspiration nice nice growth.  
You all have such pretty faces


----------



## tsturnbu (Nov 15, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i literally just looked at my computer and went "[email protected]!"



me too!!!!!!!  how beautiful!


----------



## vlucious (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks ladies you all are inspirations!


----------



## Meki89 (Nov 15, 2008)

july





this is from Oct


----------



## vlucious (Nov 15, 2008)

Meki89 said:


> july
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow! your hair has really grown! good progress, i looks very soft!


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 15, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Happy 30th Birthday Mwedzi!
> 
> Yay, 4 type hair can grow and retain length in a reasonably short length of time...you give me hope .
> Love ur hurr!


your hair looks great how did you do it? vitamins? washing? deep conditioning how often protective styling please tell i just had a setback with breakage and shedding i need a quick fix Help ME PLEASE!

THANK YOU


----------



## Blkrose (Nov 15, 2008)

All I have to say is WOW , 2 all that submitted progress pics I hope to be just like u once my hair grows up


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Nov 15, 2008)

vlucious said:


> 7 MONTHS PROGRESS​
> 
> BC (APRIL)
> 
> ...


 
7 months! WOW!!  That's awesome progress ... what's ur regime like?


----------



## HairBarbie (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow at this thread. Can y'all help a sista out?


----------



## vlucious (Nov 15, 2008)

topsyturvy86 said:


> 7 months! WOW!!  That's awesome progress ... what's ur regime like?



Thanks 

im super simple..
i cowash daily with aussie moist
my staple product is paul mitchell the conditioner
i DC when i can not often 
and protein treatments like every two weeks or so (usually use mayo, honey and oil) 
i detangle about every week but ive been slackin..

and thats it!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Nov 15, 2008)

December 2007 

Almost a full head of brown damaged hair 




October 2008 

Brown damaged hair all grown out and on the journey to BSL


----------



## vlucious (Nov 16, 2008)

topsyturvy86 said:


> December 2007
> 
> Almost a full head of brown damaged hair
> 
> ...




good progress girl!



BUMPING! LETS SEE PROGRESS LADIESSSSSSS!


----------



## shae101s (Dec 23, 2008)

BrockStar said:


> May 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am absolutely loving your hair!! just gorgeous!!


----------



## aevieal (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh ladies, thank you for this thread. It made me realize that progress can be achieved in a year and I shouldn't expect immediate results in just a month or two. Here's hoping that by October of 2009 I have full APL hair.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Dec 23, 2008)

BC (June 25, 2008) to now. Christmas will be my 6 mth mark...yay!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 23, 2008)

After a few setbacks and 1.5 years of hard work, I'm here now...


----------



## princessdi (Dec 23, 2008)

December 06






 December 08

Still didn't meet my goal for this year (APL) but I've come a long way.  Thanks LHCF!!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> After a few setbacks and 1.5 years of hard work, I'm here now...


 
All the hard work paid off!  You're hair is not only longer, but way thicker.  Keep  it up! 



princessdi said:


> December 06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AMAZING!!!
Inspirational!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!


----------



## momi (Dec 23, 2008)

September 2007






December 2008






I have been inspired by everyones photos!  We are growing ladies!!!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Dec 23, 2008)

wow ladies those are some inspirational pix (tear) lol keep up the good work


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 23, 2008)

My avatar pic is current as  of 10/08....I started my journey 3/07 at  SL (pic in comparison album in profile)


----------



## LovinLea (Dec 23, 2008)

June 2007:






January 2008:





My most recent pic is in my siggy, but that's a few months old. I can't do another update till my touch-up in January, though. I joined because my growth progress has slowed down a LOT... i know you ladies can help me take it back up a notch.


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 23, 2008)

My thread has come back to life... 

My current length is in my avatar


----------



## bigdeelight (Dec 23, 2008)

momi said:


> September 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your hair is so pretty!


----------



## saved06 (Dec 23, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> BC (June 25, 2008) to now. Christmas will be my 6 mth mark...yay!!!


 

YEAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! GET IT GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the progress...OMG I love your texture too!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 23, 2008)

I ahve good compare pics in my fotki there's a whole folder devoted to comparing before and afters, the link is in my siggy.

http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Dec 23, 2008)

August 2007 (Big Chop!!)





August 2008 (messy pig tails)





November 2008 (old twist out)





December 2008 (up do)


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 23, 2008)

My hair journey began 
February 2008


As of December 2008


----------



## Barbara (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice progress ladies.  Your hair is beautiful, and it's good to see progress photos from those who became members before 2005.


----------



## naturalgurl (Dec 23, 2008)

This was February 2008. I had just found BHM and was learning my hair and figuring out a regimen.







This is August 2008. It felt like it didn't grow, but it did. It's just very shrunken!





Somewhat straigthened. This was a week and a half old roller set that didn't dry properly. December 2008







This is a good idea. I keep whining that my hair isn't growing, but then when threads like these ask for progress pics, you see it! Thanks ladies at BHM and LHCF. My hair has been saved!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 23, 2008)

The beginning I cut all the color out: (hard to see because of flash, red line is length)
2005                         2008


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 23, 2008)

amazing!  it's so much thicker - great job.



vestaluv1 said:


> Only a 2 1/2 month comparison to show, but it's somethin'. I'll be straightening my hair next week so will give a proper update then!


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 23, 2008)

i am gaga over these pictures ladies! you all are truly an inspiration - i just started my journey this year and i can't wait to be able to post on one of these before & after threads.  Ugh - i covet all your heads of hair!!  :lovedrool:


----------



## Eclass215 (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't really start with any formal process until August 2008 - but I do have a comparison from last December to this December.  That was when I realized I needed help and found LHCF.  From by birthday last year to this year


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 23, 2008)

lovleelilie said:


> i am gaga over these pictures ladies! you all are truly an inspiration - i just started my journey this year and i can't wait to be able to post on one of these before & after threads. Ugh - i covet all your heads of hair!! :lovedrool:


Ditto!!!!! Everyone's hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## SEMO (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are my comparison pics.  It's easier to see the length difference when you compare the straight hair pics.  My hair has SO much shrinkage when its curly.
*

When I was still relaxed before I found LHCF (Feb. 2004)*






*
Right after I big chopped and went natural (July 2007)*






*
A pic of my natural hair (Oct. 2008)






A pic of my natural hair flat ironed (October 2008)*


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Dec 23, 2008)

SEMO said:


> Here are my comparison pics.  It's easier to see the length difference when you compare the straight hair pics.  My hair has SO much shrinkage when its curly.
> *
> 
> When I was still relaxed before I found LHCF (Feb. 2004)*
> ...


 Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 23, 2008)

Semora~

Your hair is stunning!  I love your natural texture!!!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing much to show, just wanted to participate.


----------



## GlossMeUp (Dec 23, 2008)

Choklatekiss79 said:


> August 2007 (Big Chop!!)
> 
> 
> November 2008 (old twist out)
> ...



Love your hair...the curliness of it...


----------



## Lucia (Dec 24, 2008)

Eclass215 said:


> I didn't really start with any formal process until August 2008 - but I do have a comparison from last December to this December.  That was when I realized I needed help and found LHCF.  From by birthday last year to this year



WOW that some progress


----------



## Lucia (Dec 24, 2008)

SEMO said:


> Here are my comparison pics.  It's easier to see the length difference when you compare the straight hair pics.  My hair has SO much shrinkage when its curly.
> *
> 
> When I was still relaxed before I found LHCF (Feb. 2004)*
> ...



It's a weave, J/K  your hairs growing like a weed, impressive, luve the curls.


----------



## TG2000 (Dec 24, 2008)

My before and after pic is in my pikistrip!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 24, 2008)

There are some seriously beautiful heads of hair on this board! It really motivates me when I'm down!

Hair in 03. My hair was actually shorter than this (bottom neck length) when I first started my hair journey but I did not think (or dare) to take pics until later.




And as of yesterday.




I've recently gotten over a bout of major breakage, patch alopecia and a major cut to get rid of damage.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 24, 2008)

tallglass2000 said:


> My before and after pic is in my pikistrip!


 
Your progress is amazing!!! 8 months! May I please have your regimen?


Please?


----------



## ChoZyn (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 24, 2008)

wow! amazing! good work ladies. i can't wait to post my full bsl this time next year. i started my hair journey at the beginning of december 08. can't wait to see where it takes me. 

thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 24, 2008)

BC in January





7 months natural





relaxed/underprocessed and cut in November





corrective in December


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 24, 2008)

Jan 2007





Nov 2008






2006
[IMG]http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j294/bmoreflyygirl/photomania001vi-vi-1.jpg[/IMG]

2008


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 24, 2008)

Many of you seen my hair progress video http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=7b0eed1379295d5bd7e6e2&skin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

Here is my before and after.
Left - Summer 07
Right - Dec 08


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 24, 2008)

vlucious said:


> 7 MONTHS PROGRESS​
> 
> BC (APRIL)
> 
> ...


 
How in the hell did you do this?! I mean, i see your reggie and all but how in 7 months?!!

Makes me want to go natural SO bad! I can't believe your hair grew that much in 7 months with NO growth aids. Just kept it simple.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 24, 2008)

My before and after pics are now in my siggy


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 24, 2008)

Great progress ladies. Keep it up.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow! Nice growth



godzooki said:


> There are some seriously beautiful heads of hair on this board! It really motivates me when I'm down!
> 
> Hair in 03. My hair was actually shorter than this (bottom neck length) when I first started my hair journey but I did not think (or dare) to take pics until later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mom23 (Dec 24, 2008)

My big chop was in June and I have trimmed twice due to knots, but I have started twisting my hair at night with shea butter and a little oil and that has eliminated the knots, so hopefully no more trims. erplexed






 June 2008





 December 2008


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

I decidedto finally post my 1 year comparison pic here now and here it is:






I kept trying to take the "V" off 3 times this year but as you can see it just keeps on growing back in so I decided to just leave it alone. I am due for another trim but I won't be getting that until I remove my braids in February right after my relaxer.


----------



## princessdi (Dec 26, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> All the hard work paid off! You're hair is not only longer, but way thicker. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks girl.  It's all of you who continue to inspire me.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 26, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Great progress ladies. Keep it up.


How did I miss your siggy...
OMG...Where are you now?


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 26, 2008)

Just updated my siggy. I'm trying to reach full WL, then trim the thin ends. From September to December, I don't think I got too much growth, but my hair is thickening up a bit.



jamaicalovely said:


> How did I miss your siggy...
> OMG...Where are you now?


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 27, 2008)

Great pics .   When I straighten next month I will post mine!

You ladies are such an inspiration!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 27, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Just updated my siggy. I'm trying to reach full WL, then trim the thin ends. From September to December, I don't think I got too much growth, but my hair is thickening up a bit.


Yeah, hair gained some growth and definitely thickened up!


----------



## so1913 (Dec 27, 2008)

I did cut 2-3 inches off the layers back in November for a more blunt cut.  2009 will be the year that I don't do any major cutting (that's what I say every year, lol)


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful progress ladies.  Mine is in the siggy below.


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 27, 2008)

January 2007






December 2008


----------



## baddison (Dec 27, 2008)

I joined LHCF on March 29th of this year!!  I am soooo pleased with my progress thus far!!!  Happy Healthy Hair Growing to all for 2009!!!


----------



## SEMO (Dec 27, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Just updated my siggy. I'm trying to reach full WL, then trim the thin ends. From September to December, I don't think I got too much growth, but my hair is thickening up a bit.


Wow, your hair grows so fast.  It's amazing the progress you've made in less than a year.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 27, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 27, 2008)

Everyones made such great progress!!!


----------



## Blkrose (Jan 4, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> June 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


WOW !!! You got amazing growth, a-m-a-z-i-n-g You Gro Girl!!!


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow.  I love your curls and great progress





SEMO said:


> Here are my comparison pics. It's easier to see the length difference when you compare the straight hair pics. My hair has SO much shrinkage when its curly.
> 
> 
> *When I was still relaxed before I found LHCF (Feb. 2004)*
> ...


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 4, 2009)

My siggy shows my progess I'm still new at this


----------



## serenity326 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's my progress for one year:






Happy hair growing to all!  All pics are of unmanipulated wash and gos.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 8, 2009)

Serenity~

Your hair is so beautiful!!!!  



serenity326 said:


> Here's my progress for one year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LovinLea (Jan 8, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> WOW !!! You got amazing growth, a-m-a-z-i-n-g You Gro Girl!!!


 

i just saw this today (all late). thanks, girl!!


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jan 8, 2009)

BrockStar said:


> May 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so jealous...love your hair


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jan 8, 2009)

so1913 said:


> November 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have some beautiful hair girlie


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow that a lot of hair...just beautiful


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 9, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> Here's my progress for one year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair is incredibly thick, its absolutely beautiful!  Congrats on your progress!


----------



## AshMoBev (Jan 9, 2009)

See my piki! Left pic-Dec 08, Right pic-July 08


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 9, 2009)

* Top Left: This is a pic of my hair during my transition in 2006 (I had cut off the back down to 2 inches and cut a HUGE portion of the relaxed ends off in the front (you can still see the straight ends). My hair is maybe an inch longer than you can actually see in the pic...below NL but not quite SL

*Top Right: Jan 2007: I still have about an 1.5 of relaxed ends left at the tip (or it may have been scab hair, can't quite remember).  My hair was a little belwo SL

*Bottom Left: Jan 2008: My hair is completely natural in this pic and freshly trimmed. It may have been about APL or an inch past

*Bottom Right: Jan 2009: My hair is still natural and is grazing BSL (not quite ready to claim it yet, maybe in April). It's much fuller and healthier than I could have ever imagined!


----------



## LovelyMiracle (Jan 9, 2009)

vlucious said:


> 7 MONTHS PROGRESS
> 
> BC (APRIL)
> 
> ...




OMG this is truly inspiration.  I'm at your starting point now and I only pray for that type of growth in 7 months.


----------



## vlucious (Jan 26, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> How in the hell did you do this?! I mean, i see your reggie and all but how in 7 months?!!
> 
> Makes me want to go natural SO bad! I can't believe your hair grew that much in 7 months with NO growth aids. Just kept it simple.



i just didnt worry about it, really. i douse my hair in water at least twice a day. go natural girl! do it!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 27, 2009)

I *always* wanted to post in this thread, but never had any progress to speak of

Nothing dramatic in terms of length, but a complete turnaround in the health of my hair- I will be working on length this year.


June 2007







Dec 2008






June 2007






Dec 2008


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 27, 2009)

great results


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 27, 2009)

These pics are very inspirational... great job ladies!


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jan 28, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> Before, sorry this is all I have. This is my license renewed in October 2005. I had my BC on 10/01/2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing progress! What your hair regimen? Did you use growth aides?


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jan 28, 2009)

Lavendar said:


> Wow....there's some stunning progress up in hurr! Congrats ladies!
> 
> Here are my pics....
> 
> ...



Wow! what's your regimen? Did you use growth aides?


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 7, 2009)

All the pictures are great... I would love to see some more!


----------



## dakotablu (Feb 7, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I *always* wanted to post in this thread, but never had any progress to speak of
> 
> Nothing dramatic in terms of length, but a complete turnaround in the health of my hair- I will be working on length this year.
> 
> ...


 
I SEE A DIFFERENCE IN LENGTH & HEALTH your hair looks wonderful!!!! Keep up what ever your doing and kiss your progress everytime u look in the mirror!!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I see progress... check out my siggy.


----------



## SmartyPants (Feb 8, 2009)

vlucious said:


> 7 MONTHS PROGRESS​
> 
> BC (APRIL)
> 
> ...


 
OK...  regimen....  NOW!!!!!


----------



## danimani (Feb 8, 2009)

I think most have seen mine, but here it is again (also in my signature)


----------



## xquizit01 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 4, 2009)

*NOW*

 *THEN*


----------



## Crissi (Jul 5, 2009)

danimani said:


> I think most have seen mine, but here it is again (also in my signature)



So beautiful and healthy! Looks a whole new head of hair!


----------



## Essensual (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladies...I bow down! There is some very lovely progress here. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## l0vethyself (Sep 17, 2009)

zzirvingj said:


> My before/now pics are in my siggy
> 
> |
> |
> ...


 Beautiful hairrrrr!


----------



## l0vethyself (Sep 17, 2009)

momi said:


> September 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is beautiful!  What is your regimen?  How did you get it to look so straight?


----------



## SEMO (Sep 17, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Here are my comparison pics.  It's easier to see the length difference when you compare the straight hair pics.  My hair has SO much shrinkage when its curly.
> *
> 
> When I was still relaxed before I found LHCF (Feb. 2004)*
> ...





Well, since someone bumped this thread, I'll go ahead and add some more progress pics.  

*Spring 2009*





*
September 2009*





Edit:

So, I think I will go ahead and update this again.

*December 2009:*





*March 2010 (hair cut):*





The pic above is after a scissor-happy stylist set me back to BSL (and yes, I am planning to grow my hair back out to WL ).


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 17, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Well, since someone bumped this thread, I'll go ahead and add some more progress pics.
> 
> *Spring 2009*
> 
> ...





Nice!  Good progress!


----------



## Taina (Sep 17, 2009)

Jojojo i'm going backwards


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont have much to contribute so Im gonna include pics from when I first started learning more about haircare, which was when I first relaxed after 4yrs of being natural under braids, till now that Im 100% natural. I dont have a last length shot of my hair before I BC'd. Before I thought of going natural and before my last bad relaxer I was sitting rt at BSL. Here are my pics

1st relaxer in 4yrs in 2006





Length shot 2008





1st pic after BC 





3rd month mark


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great thread. WOW  breathtakingly beautiful hair ladies.  congratulation’s on your  amazing progress.


----------



## MizzBrit (Sep 17, 2009)

april 08(relaxed)






sept 09(natural)


----------



## SEMO (Sep 17, 2009)

MizzBrit said:


> april 08(relaxed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!  I love this comparison.  Your hair looks awesome.  I love that puff.


----------



## aero21 (Sep 17, 2009)

damaged hair




chop chop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4th of july(first time i straightened)




NOW.... 11 months after my chop>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry for the big pics


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 17, 2009)

The first pic is from early 2004. My hair was relaxed and a little below shoulder length. The 2nd pic is where I am today. I am natural and a little below waist length.


----------



## andromeda (Sep 17, 2009)

Great thread, Op! Truly inspirational...



MizzBrit said:


> april 08(relaxed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on with that puff, girl!  Love it!


aero21 said:


> damaged hair
> chop chop
> 4th of july(first time i straightened)
> 
> ...


Great progress!  It looks so shiny and healthy! 


CelinaStarr said:


> The first pic is from early 2004. My hair was relaxed and a little below shoulder length. The 2nd pic is where I am today. I am natural and a little below waist length.


Great progress!  BTW, I saw your feature on Curly Nikki - simply beautiful!


----------



## aero21 (Sep 17, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## phyl73 (Sep 17, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> The first pic is from early 2004. My hair was relaxed and a little below shoulder length. The 2nd pic is where I am today. I am natural and a little below waist length.


 
Loving that bun!


----------



## phyl73 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh I'm taking my sew in down next week.  I'll add pics then.


----------



## Reecie (Sep 17, 2009)

This post is so inspiration and motivational. Thanks, OP. I love it!


----------



## ebonyhair (Sep 17, 2009)

Feb 09-July 09


----------



## JollyGal (Sep 17, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 17, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> Great thread, Op! Truly inspirational...
> 
> 
> Go on with that puff, girl! Love it!
> ...


 
Thank you.  *blushes*
Being featured on her blog was so exciting.  I was also happy to share my regimen with everyone.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Sep 18, 2009)

..........


----------



## mj11051 (Sep 18, 2009)

My very first set of twist in 07








My twist now 09


----------



## nymane (Apr 20, 2010)

I love this thread


----------



## lucea (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome thread.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful thread, OP!!!


----------



## My Friend (Apr 21, 2010)

Soooo Subscribing


----------



## NJoy (Apr 21, 2010)

Not bad, says I. 


.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Not bad, says I.
> 
> 
> .



Girl! That's phenomenal growth!!!


----------



## Ijanei (May 11, 2010)

One day I will be able to post in here with some MAJOR growth news like the rest


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Not bad, says I.
> 
> 
> .


 

Njoy...what is your reggie?


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 11, 2010)

This is from 2006






This is from February after a big trim





These are from this month (May 2010)


----------



## Ijanei (May 11, 2010)

Nice growth @CaramelPrincezz


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 11, 2010)

*Feb 2008* 


 
*April 2010*


----------



## lusciousladie07 (May 11, 2010)

Here is mine. Starting Point is first pic in siggy 4/09


This one is 05/10:


----------



## jupitermoon (May 11, 2010)

The *first pic is my relaxed hair in 2004 *and the *second pic is my pressed natural hair in March 2010*.









^^^^^This was after a three year transition and lots of mini cuts and trims.  My last relaxer was 2006 and I got the last 2-3 inches of relaxed hair chopped of last year.  Me and my hair have been through so much and have grown so much.  I never would have thought in a million years that I could grow hair this long.


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 11, 2010)

O i love this!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

I don't think I ever contributed to this thread so here goes....

Nov 2007 - Rollerset and flatironed hair.  This was 2 months after my BC. I loved this length. 






May 2010 - My current length. 






I would do curly comparisons but the shrinkage kills it


----------



## Stacy TheLady (May 11, 2010)

Been natural since i was 15 years old: Bunning and other PS but no hair care regimen such as conditioning etc. Just wash and moisturize with whatever "grease" was available.

1st pic: 2006 (3 years into growing dreads)

2nd pic: 2007 (almost 5 years into dreads. A few months before BC)

3rd pic: 2007 (a few monthts after BC- loads of gel )

4th & 5th pic: 2010 (6 months Into may HHG journey thanks to LHCF ladies)

THANKS LADIES


----------



## Shananyganz (May 11, 2010)

The last picture was taken after my BC on June 27, 2009. The first two are me (a little over)10 months later.


----------



## Ediese (May 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't think I ever contributed to this thread so here goes....
> 
> Nov 2007 - Rollerset and flatironed hair. This was 2 months after my BC. I loved this length.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know you made WL. Congrats!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 11, 2010)

This is my weak section in the back that broke off when I f*cked up my hair. It's back.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 11, 2010)

brittanynic16 said:


> This is my weak section in the back that broke off when I f*cked up my hair. It's back.


 
 Oh my goodness! What did you do to repair this damage?


----------



## delitefulmane (May 11, 2010)

brittanynic16 said:


> This is my weak section in the back that broke off when I f*cked up my hair. It's back.



WOW Brittany! I remember your haircut in 2008!! Great progress!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 11, 2010)

I am subscribing so that I can post in this wonderful thread later!


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 11, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Oh my goodness! What did you do to repair this damage?


 All I could do was wait for new healthy hair to grow in and cut off the damage



delitefulmane said:


> WOW Brittany! I remember your haircut in 2008!! Great progress!!


 Thanks. I got my act together.


----------



## Buttercreme (May 11, 2010)

^^^^^Brittany,

What do you think happened to the nape?

Mine looks like that on one side and I don't know what happened


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

Ediese said:


> I didn't know you made WL. Congrats!!



Ediese, I didn't know either LMAO 
I am not 100% sure its WSL, but guess what I'm going to claim it anyway! woot woot! 

ETA: I tried sending you a PM but its closed. Can you update your BKT thread? I have a friend who's interested in getting this and I just wanted to see how you're doing.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 11, 2010)

Buttercreme said:


> ^^^^^Brittany,
> 
> What do you think happened to the nape?
> 
> Mine looks like that on one side and I don't know what happened


 
Oh I know what happened. I put a perm (curly) over a texturizer and it broke off like the rest of my hair. I thought the texturizer didn't take so I thought I would be okay. Oh how wrong I was. That section is the weakest so it took the trama the worst. I spent a year slowly trimming off the damaged hair. I'm natural now and don't plan on messing with any checmial again. I get above average grow so I was able to retain a lot of length but I've cut over 6 inches in the past few years.


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 12, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> The *first pic is my relaxed hair in 2004 *and the *second pic is my pressed natural hair in March 2010*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CelinaStarr - did you ever experience thin ends?? and what did you do about them? or what do you think should be done about them? (to thicken them up to where the rest of the hair is at thickness-wise)


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 12, 2010)

may 2009:





may 2010:


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 12, 2010)

I have been actively growing since September. I am BSL currently, couple of inches from MBL 

*SEPTEMBER 2009*






*APRIL 2010*


----------



## oooop2 (May 12, 2010)

Wow...My thread has been resurrected...I'm loving it.

Me now w/my BAA!!  Currently BSL!!


----------



## exoticmommie (May 12, 2010)

Sorry for so many pictures. 

I am texlaxed (people always ask). 

I am so happy with the progress I have made. I never thought I would have hair like this. I am so grateful to all the women who share their regimens and etc. all You tubers, LHCF member, hair Bloggers, and fotkis.  

Starting point






Bantu Knot Out






Braid out ponytail





My attempt at a old braid out puff









Took this picture today. I flat ironed (which I don't do a lot right now) and did a small trim yesterday, wrapped. Then today I put in 5 jumbo caruso steam rollers for a little bump on my ends.


----------



## Toy (May 12, 2010)

2002 Sorry so little this is all i had.


Last picture in my siggy is current.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 12, 2010)

April, 2008






after a setback or two....now transitioning...
April, 2010


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 13, 2010)

omg LOVING this thread. Just went through about 10 pages lol. Gonna go back later. Here's mine.

Feb 2009:





April 2010:





July 2009:





March 2010:


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> CelinaStarr - did you ever experience thin ends?? and what did you do about them? or what do you think should be done about them? (to thicken them up to where the rest of the hair is at thickness-wise)


 
*Wyldcurlz*, I didn't experience thin ends but I also had lots of mini trims and like two mini cuts during this time.  I think the trimming helped.  I tend to finger comb and wear my hair up a lot which prevents damage.  I think that helps too.  Also my hair strands are thick/coarse which probably also has an effect preventing major thinning.  

For me pretty much trimming, low manipulation, and keeping the hair up as much as possible mostly likely prevents thin ends.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Not bad, says I.
> 
> 
> .



you are holding out.. give us the goods.. OMG, you went from above APL to practically BSL in like three months and your back looks average size so its not like its short..


----------



## Ijanei (May 14, 2010)

_Well I don't have much but I will give you what I have. I started taking care of my hair this January after finding LHCF but these pics are from September 2009 to now. I had a cut and color and the length was CL and NL in the back. Now I am a little past shoulder length which means it took me less than 7 months to go from CL to past shoulder length! Actually less than that because the length I am now, is about the same length I was back in March  (I think)

Just thought I would share to keep everyone encouraged...HAPPY GROWING! I can't wait to reach APL this year_

(IF THE PICS ARE BIG, I DO APPLOGIZE, I CANT SEEM TO RESIZE )


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2010)

amazing said:


> you are holding out.. give us the goods.. OMG, you went from above APL to practically BSL in like three months and your back looks average size so its not like its short..



  I'm not holding out.   My reggie is in my blog.   Nothing amazing tho.  And my back is definitely average.  I'm 5'8".  But, even when I look at my progress, I'm like...


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 14, 2010)

Before and after pics in my siggy....


----------



## hairdrama:{ (May 14, 2010)

Ooops!  Gotta come back out here..........


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 14, 2010)

i found a pic from july 08. bopy was my hair damaged. I am goign to wait until i get my perm in July to do a two year comparison. I shall return!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 14, 2010)

Sorry my picture taking skills SUCK. I'll have better ones taken once I straighten next month. 

First pic is my starting pic on June 23rd
Second pic was after a 13 week stretch and I relaxed in August
Third pic was after a 13 week stretch and my last relaxer on Nov 27
Fourth pic if my current length with 24 wks worth of new growth
Fifth pic was taken lower down so I could see relative to my waist


----------



## kami11213 (May 15, 2010)

I love this thread, great inspiration...


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 15, 2010)

APRIL 2007





DECEMBER 2008









BC - JUNE 2009





OCTOBER 2009





MAY 2010 - Natural/straightened


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 15, 2010)

^^^ Awesome progress. & I LOVE your hair. Do you flat iron it yourself?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 16, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> ^^^ Awesome progress. & I LOVE your hair. Do you flat iron it yourself?



Yes I do. 

Before I came to LHCF though, I was addicted to going to hair salons. I'd go at least once a week, sometimes more than that. What made me stop was the realization that no one would or could ever care for my hair as well as I could. 

And, at the very least, should something bad happen to my hair, at least I know I have myself to blame and no one else, you know?


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 16, 2010)

@vivEz*daNs*lamouR. How do u get those highlights- I love it. And, is your hair still quite healthy afterwards?


----------



## peachykeen (May 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't think I ever contributed to this thread so here goes....
> 
> Nov 2007 - Rollerset and flatironed hair. This was 2 months after my BC. I loved this length.
> 
> ...


 
*BostonMaria:* Beautiful before and after! You have gorgeous hair!
Everyone has such great hair around here.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (May 16, 2010)

I've had a random hair journey.  I got my first relaxer in 2005 before I started college.  My oh so scissor happy stylist cut my hair from about APL to NL. oh did i cry lol.  When i went to undergrad in '05 i didn't know how to take care of my hair and my growth was definitely stunted and i had some breakage in the back middle.  Finally between 07-08 i found THE best stylist and she taught me about how to manage and take care of my hair. and as you can see, it grew tons in that year and i was sooo proud of myself lol.  Tho i still wasnt on that LHCF status lol, i was just doing basic maintenance and going to the salon.  I got layers in 2009 (between APL and BSL)  before i graduated and i have a love/hate relationship with them.  got to med school in 2009 and i have zero time to go to the salon (and i had to leave my stylist) except for relaxers, soooo i decided to grow my layers out and start taking care of my hair on my own.  Feb 2010 was my last layered trim which took me above bsl and the april pic is about where i'm at now.  my hairs getting thicker and i'm back on the management bandwagon trying to reduce my heat usage and flat ironing.  LHCF has been a Godsend!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 16, 2010)

^^^^Goodness, your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 16, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> @vivEz*daNs*lamouR. How do u get those highlights- I love it. And, is your hair still quite healthy afterwards?



I did the highlights myself out of a box.  My hair wasn't terribly damaged, but I wouldn't recommend highlighting relaxed hair. To me its just too much chemical processing.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 31, 2010)

moni_kerr said:


> Before (July 06)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, new hair idol.


----------



## EccentricRed (May 31, 2010)

October 2008. This is when I first found LHCF  & decided to stretch my relaxers.  Of course, a few months later I decided to go natural.

I haven't straightened my hair since I went natural in February, but my most current pic of my hair is in my siggy from May 2010.


----------



## Nova (May 31, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> okay, ooop and curleeq, y'all are not playing!  good job!
> 
> let's see, it's late and i'm still drunk (happy b-day to meeeee! i'm 30 in 7 minutes!), so i don't think i have the patience to put actual photos, so how about links?
> 
> ...





_*Happy Birthday!   From one birthday girl (today: 31 May) to another.  Wishing you many, many more!    Enjoy!*_


----------



## bryantgurls (May 31, 2010)

I am loving this thread... well here are my current before and after pics...

The first one is what my hair looked like June 25, 2009 when I discovered LHCF and the second was taken April 26, 2010.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 31, 2010)

Amamzing Progress BryantGurls, What is your regimen?


----------



## KnottyGurl (May 31, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 31, 2010)

I'll play:
Starting Pic:Feb 2009, July 2009, December 2009, Jan/Feb 2010
Sorry they're thumbnails, I couldn't attach for some reason.


----------



## nique3 (May 31, 2010)

DON'T MIND THE DIRTY MIRROR.  This thread is really an inspiration, you ladies have made beautiful progress.  Here are my before and after the first was Sept 2009 and the second is April 2010[IMG]http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy277/nique1985/myhair2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mercie (May 31, 2010)

July 2009 - May 2010


----------



## afrochique (May 31, 2010)

....................,,,


----------



## naturalepiphany (May 31, 2010)

Wow super awesome thread!!! How I've missed it for the past two years I will not know.
The first pic is  April 2009 2 weeks after my BC, the second pic is from this week May 2010 and the last pic is last months blow out April 2010


----------



## HollyGolightly (May 31, 2010)




----------



## 4evershika (May 31, 2010)

Lots of inspiration in this thread!!!!! Here's my contribution...





^My first hair pic at the beginning of my journey 6 months ago...





^^My hair now!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 31, 2010)

I think you will be able to click the pics to increase the size...

This was fall 2007. I was suffering from damage from coloring:



This was last month:


Thank you LHCF!


----------



## lucea (Jun 1, 2010)

RoxyScores said:


>



Great progress Roxy!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jun 1, 2010)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Ooops! Gotta come back out here..........


 

Ok, so I'm back, don't have any recent pics but here you go:

Then:







5 months ago (Jan 2010):


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 1, 2010)

*July 2007 -Dyed and just took out micros*



http://images29.fotki.com/v1034/photos/1/1061262/5418919/HairShot2-vi.jpg
*October 2007 - After relaxer and trim*



http://images27.fotki.com/v1025/photos/1/1061262/5418930/000_0340-vi.jpg
*March/April 2009 - Straighten and trim after the baby*



http://images50.fotki.com/v1512/photos/2/1061262/8718618/Picture399-vi.jpg
February 2010



http://images12.fotki.com/v531/photos/2/1061262/8718618/Picture805-vi.jpg

The last picture made me leave heat alone I have on a shirt at the time to cover my back fat. The longest part was MBL but what good if it's thin so I cut about 3 inches off and I've stopped using heating tools. I plan to update on August 6th depending on how long I can stretch.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 1, 2010)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Ok, so I'm back, don't have anything recent pics but here you go:
> 
> Then:
> 5 months ago (Jan 2010):


 
IM DROOLING OVER HERE HAIR DRAMA!!!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 2, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Amamzing Progress BryantGurls, What is your regimen?



I try my best to Keep It Simple!

-Shampoo and deep condition once a week 
-Moisturize (with jherri juice of course!) daily *** this is what I contribute the retention to the most...
- I occasionally co wash
- I started out using MN, but was not faithful with it (although it was working)
- I wear ponytails 95% of the time
- I use a minimal amount of heat (I flat iron maybe 4-5 times a year)

That's about it!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 2, 2010)

Joining....

The first pic was taken 1 week after my BC (June 1, 2008)

The second pic was taken on 4/28/2010 Before I got my braids.....Am I BSB yet?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 28, 2010)

Posting in here again 

February 2009





June 2010


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 28, 2010)

The 1st pic is from November 2007. The 2nd is March 2009. The 3rd is from April 1st of this year. The 4th and 5th are from two and a half weeks ago.

Lol, the best part of it all is that my ex, keyword being EX, told me that because I was AA, Nigerian for that matter, that I could never grow my hair long. I was looking at videos from MacherieAmour when he said that. He'd be eating his words if he saw this


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 28, 2010)

*2 yrs of growth....*

*Summer 2006*








*Summer 2008*








*Unfortunately my hair is still about the same length as in 2008 due to several setbacks..but not for long!!! *


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 28, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> *2 yrs of growth....*
> *Unfortunately my hair is still about the same length as in 2008 due to several setbacks..but not for long!!! *



You have some BEAUTIFUL hair. So thick looking


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey! My progress pic is in my siggy and I've never gotten anyone to tell me if I'm doing good.  

Anyone got any warm fuzzies to throw my way? I need them.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 28, 2010)

your hair is doing great lady Raider.... i love this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 28, 2010)

The attached is a pic after my BC on June 27, 2009. My siggy is my hair this month.

~S~


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 28, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> You have some BEAUTIFUL hair. So thick looking



Thanks SIS!! I'm actually shocked by the thickness .. actually my strands are very fine but the density..I've got to have millions of strands on my head....like whoa! Doesn't make detangling or parting my hair that much fun but it looks cute LOL


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jun 28, 2010)

file:///C:/Users/Mom/Downloads/IMG_5340-vi.jpgFeb 2008





May 2010






Please ignore the tape on my arm in the second photo 

The picture for my avatar is from Jan 2010


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so loving this


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow HairDrama!!! Im Speechless!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 29, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Hey! My progress pic is in my siggy and I've never gotten anyone to tell me if I'm doing good.
> 
> Anyone got any warm fuzzies to throw my way? I need them.


 

If you retaining you are doing more than good. Judging from your comparison shot, your hair looks to be a bit thicker. Trust the pics...you doing a bit of alright. KUTGW!

~S~


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, if you know any of my story, I went from a bald head in October 2008 to a medium length crop of blond in May 2009. I started to grow out the blond in October 2009 when I noticed my hair being so dry. I tried to love my hair back to health, but it didn't work. I chopped off the blond gradually and I am back brown/black again. 

The 1st pic is my bc in Oct. 2008
My blond hair before the chop in Sept 2009 (straightened)
My blond transitioning Oct. 2009 (curly)
Where I am today(like forreal today, 6-29-2010)

I don't know how to post the the pics larger. Not very computer saavy.

Please excuse the puffiness. I was preggo last yr, and this year. Lol.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Jun 29, 2010)

Starting pic from April 09
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And one year later April 10


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 4, 2010)

June 2009 (BC) to July 2010


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been through various hair lengths relaxed (bob, pixie, pageboy, mohawk, you name it...the picture on the left is the longest), but I just BC'd a few days ago to go natural for the first time in about 10 years.


----------



## Calia001 (Jul 4, 2010)

i need to get on whatever hair crack yall on, i been on this site a year and a half and i havent moved much from where i started. ::dives into pool of hairwontgrowness::
people have mistaken my sig for growth but it states that i wish i was apl, that is a halfwig.


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

this is a great thread!
thanks alot for making it op!
there was a time i wouldn't even take pictures of my hair because i was so disappointed with it and its condition.
you ladies have all given me so much help and confidence in my hair!
i'll be eternally grateful to this site and for everyone on it!
i'm really loving seeing all the pics up in here and seeing everyone's progress makes me beam with joy for all of us!
as for me, i know i've never had hair this long in my entire life and it just keeps on surprising me with its growth!

ok, i'm off to go get some pictures to post, thanks again for the thread!


----------



## Neith (Jul 4, 2010)

My latest progress pics:

http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/2010/looks-pretty-much-t/side-progress.html

http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/2010/looks-pretty-much-t/nape-progress.html

Not as much as I'd like, but progress is progress!


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

Neith said:


> My latest progress pics:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/2010/looks-pretty-much-t/side-progress.html
> 
> ...


 
Neith, i think your progress is amazing!

yes, shrinkage is a bummer, but when you stretch it out, i was like: WOW!

CONGRATULATIONS! 

you ladies are such an inspiration!!!


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

this was back when i started nearly 6 months ago and the other picture i took two days ago. so far, i have to admit, i'm amazed!


----------



## My Friend (Jul 4, 2010)

Calia001 said:


> i need to get on whatever hair crack yall on, i been on this site a year and a half and i havent moved much from where i started. ::dives into pool of hairwontgrowness::
> people have mistaken my sig for growth but it states that i wish i was apl, that is a halfwig.


 

Maybe reach out to the veterans of LHCF in a thread of your own. They may have suggestions that can help you. JMHO


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 4, 2010)

I think all you ladies are inspirations...it amazing what we can achieve with each others knowledge of our hair...beautiful.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 14, 2010)

bumping for updates!!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 14, 2010)

Check my siggy.  I feel I should be a lot further along though. *sigh*


----------



## NAPPYCHICK86 (Aug 14, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!




SEMO said:


> Here are my comparison pics. It's easier to see the length difference when you compare the straight hair pics. My hair has SO much shrinkage when its curly.
> 
> 
> *When I was still relaxed before I found LHCF (Feb. 2004)*
> ...


----------



## NAPPYCHICK86 (Aug 14, 2010)

pic on the left is my bigchop June 2010 and pic on the right is august 2010. Keep growing ladies!! Your pictures are very inspiring to me


----------



## lijm83 (Aug 14, 2010)

I did the BC almost 5 months ago, so my progress isn't as far as some of the pictures in here.

This is a compilation of my first Wash n Go attempt done about a month after the BC and my Wash n Go's about 14 weeks later.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Janet' (Aug 14, 2010)

More, more, more...


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 14, 2010)

Check my siggy. I'm pissed!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 14, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> Check my siggy. I'm pissed!


 
You've made nice progress.  You should be happy   and your hair is so pretty and shiny.


----------



## kyoho27 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm usually a lurking, coming out from the shadows...

Here was September '09





And here was like beginning of July. I haven't straightened since then.


----------



## JollyGal (Aug 15, 2010)

This thread is wonderful.

I started my hair journey when I joined the other hair board (BHM) in july 08
I have had set backs but now I am more patient and accept what my hair likes.

Taken Oct 08 (blow fried :-( never again )






Straightened twists






Jan 09





*setback (extensions)

July 2010 (hair out)





wet twists


----------



## Bella02 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are a few pics from my journey.
1st taken Jan 2009
2nd & 3rd taken Jan 2010
4th & 5th taken July 2010


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 15, 2010)

_^^ now that's what I'm talking about. awesome progress_


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 15, 2010)

...................


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^
YOOOO....lemme get that reggie.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 15, 2010)

_^^ wth? 11months? what in the world? now that's some growth_


----------



## nymane (Aug 15, 2010)

wow AMAZING progress ladies! bumping!


----------



## manter26 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm one year natural! I'm in braids right now so I'm gonna post some comparison pics from the first set of braids post BC. (over 10ish months ago)

Oct 2009 vs. Aug 2010


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 16, 2010)

^^WOOOWWWW


----------



## GreenD (Aug 16, 2010)

manter26 said:


> I'm one year natural! I'm in braids right now so I'm gonna post some comparison pics from the first set of braids post BC. (over 10ish months ago)
> 
> Oct 2009 vs. Aug 2010


 
Great growth!! I love the micro/mini box braids, but how long do you keep them in? I'd love to do this with my hair but I wash twice a week and can only imagine them getting pretty fuzzy very soon.


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm still working on it!

1. Jan 2010
2. Comparison Pic (July 2010):


----------



## manter26 (Aug 16, 2010)

GreenD said:


> Great growth!! I love the micro/mini box braids, but how long do you keep them in? I'd love to do this with my hair but I wash twice a week and can only imagine them getting pretty fuzzy very soon.



I probably keep them in for at least a month. I do them on dry hair so they are pin straight when I first do them.



I wash them like crazy to get the curls at the bottom. I like them fuzzy.  I have a lot of hair, but it's baby fine and looks it when it's braided. It takes me about 30 minutes and a lot of muscle to coax it into a puff when it's loose. In braids it appears a lot thinner so the fuzzies bulk it up.


----------



## NerdSauce (Aug 16, 2010)

manter26 said:


> I probably keep them in for at least a month. I do them on dry hair so they are pin straight when I first do them.
> (This is a larger set, freshly done from April)
> 
> I wash them like crazy to get the curls at the bottom. I like them fuzzy.  I have a lot of hair, but it's baby fine and looks it when it's braided. It takes me about 30 minutes and a lot of muscle to coax it into a puff when it's loose. In braids it appears a lot thinner so the fuzzies bulk it up.




wow.. these are so pretty! your hair doesnt try to lock? i mean every time i try to braid anything my knuckles act all funny  but I could learn to get over it for this.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 17, 2010)

NerdSauce said:


> wow.. these are so pretty! your hair doesnt try to lock? i mean every time i try to braid anything my knuckles act all funny  but I could learn to get over it for this.




Thanks! My hair has never tried to lock while in braids. I don't think it could lock if I wanted it to. I have a very fine 4a texture. 

I do them teeny tiny, hoping the labor alone would give me a reason to leave them in for a long time...but that is not the case. After 2 weeks, I get really bored with a hairstyle.

I don't know the longest time I've kept them in but after 1 full revolution at the base (enough growth for one curl) it's time to take them out or redo one by one.

Lately, I've set aside 3 days to do them. I part my hair in 3 from side to side, then again from front to back and work within the 6 sections. I'll add a pic to my braid challenge folder in my fotki.


----------



## Ms.London (Jul 9, 2011)

Bump Bump Bump!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2011)

February 2009:






July 2011:


----------



## Need2gro (Jul 11, 2011)

Pic from 2007






Pic from 2011


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 11, 2011)

ONE MONTH AFTER MY BC:





11 MONTHS POST RELAXER:





1 YEAR (HAIR IS STRETCHED BY USING THE BANDING METHOD):


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 11, 2011)

Around 05





Last Month









I should have way more growth, but health over length, I stay clipping ends, LOLOL.
I have had a few setbacks , but Im pretty happy where my hair is at and is going


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 11, 2011)

First post on LHCF


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 2, 2011)

March-April 2010:





August 2011


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## lustrous (Oct 14, 2011)

this thread is the BUSINESS! any updates?


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess I will have to get back to you. I never took early pics of my hair _sans_ sew in. I will definitely start now.


----------



## naturalnikki (Oct 14, 2011)

ignore the baby daddy lol best pix I have of me relaxed




Big chop sept 2010


----------



## naturalnikki (Oct 14, 2011)

And today


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

*You guys look awesome*!!! really nice progress


----------



## tasha7239 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great Thread - Bump!

First pic is from around Oct 09 (damp hair - I was just starting my cowashing).  I could not find any pictures from 2010.  Second pic is March 11. Third pic is Oct 11.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOw!!! I am so impressed to see that my thread keeps coming back..Great updates ladies.  Definitely a TON of motivating pictures!!!


----------



## My Friend (Oct 16, 2011)

sunnieb

You are putting me to shame....regi please





sunnieb said:


> February 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Oct 16, 2011)

Be back in Dec to post!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 16, 2011)

My Friend - Thanks Girl!  I've put in alot of hard work and learned so much along the way.  My complete regimen is in my fotki.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Poopiedo (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's my progress. The last pic was a length check taken two months ago.


----------



## Imani (Oct 16, 2011)

1st pic was April of last year when I was transitioning. And the rest are now


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 23, 2011)

The first pic was November 2009 and the last pic was today.  I have a few lead hairs this time around but it should fill in.  Thanks Chicoro for that info!!!












Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 23, 2011)

The first picture was taken in July 2010. A few weeks later, I got it cut about 2 inches shorter than that. For some reason, I didn't think to take a pic from the back . 

The second pic is from earlier this week (Please excuse my uneven ends).


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll play.  The first image is from March of 2009.  The second image is from earlier this month (October 2011).  I'm currently around stretched APL.  

ST Goal: BSL (June 2012)
LT Goal: WL (December 2012)
Ultimate Goal: Full WL (2013)


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 23, 2011)

karlajamaica said:


> I'll play.  The first image is from March of 2009.  The second image is from earlier this month (October 2011).  I'm currently around stretched APL.
> 
> ST Goal: BSL (June 2012)
> LT Goal: WL (December 2012)
> Ultimate Goal: Full WL (2013)




Congrats. Now that was a BC. i love your progress. Bald to this I'm impressed.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 23, 2011)

Loving this thread and the progress, ladies!!


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 29, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> Loving this thread and the progress, ladies!!



Love your bushy fro.  Love love love!  Your full BC was three months after mine   I don't see very many that went that low!


----------



## CaliRocks (Nov 2, 2011)

Inspiring progress...


----------



## swgpec (Nov 2, 2011)

The first pic is when I officially started my HHJ Aug. 2010, the second was taken last week.  Sorry the pics are so large trying to figure out how to resize.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mom (lost her hair due to chemotherapy)








Me (taking it all the way back lol-current picture doesn't actually show full length)


----------



## Shelew (Nov 3, 2011)

swgpec said:


> The first pic is when I officially started my HHJ Aug. 2010, the second was taken last week.  Sorry the pics are so large trying to figure out how to resize.



Regimen please. I am now where you started and would love to see that much retention!!  pretty hair and progress!!


----------



## swgpec (Nov 3, 2011)

Shelew--I am still in the process of trying to refine my regimen.  I use auryvedic powers weekly, mostly Alma, Brahmi, Hisbiscus, or Mahabhringraj.  I Henna every six weeks with Jamila (I purchased it from Henna Sooq).  My staples are Aubrey Organics, Honey Suckle Rose, White Camilla (???think that is the name) and GPB every week.  I also use porosity control and Alter Ego Garlic mask (think these have cones but work well for me).  I recently started using honey mixed with my conditioner and I use safflower oil (high in ceramides) and alternate with wheat germ oil to prepoo.  Still learning and reading all of the great information on this site.   As cliche as it sounds, (but true) if it were not for this forum, I would still be broken off neck lenght, relaxing every six sometimes 4 weeks (I know horrible), and just not taking care of my hair.

I have fine strands so I protective style and seal at least 5 times per week then I bun.  I don't own a flat iron or blow dryer but my stylist uses a flat iron on a low setting after each relaxer.  Starting in Jan I think I am going to eliminate this too.  I air dry or roller set.  Just recently I purchased Caruso steam rollers.  This forum is a blessing and a curse.  In one year I have purchased a pibbs 514, huetiful steamer and caruso rollers not to mention the tons of products that I purchased in my product junkie phase...... Anyway I'm sure this is probably more info than you care to know but hope it helps.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

OOOooh boy! When I started I was seriously heat damaged and did not trim for 2 years before my journey. I just recently started focusing on length until I was able to take control of those ends. Yuck. LOL

The attachment shows my pic as of July 2010
My last siggie pic shows Aug 2011


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 29, 2013)

First pic april 2011. Second pic dec 2012


----------

